# ?

## Puzik

.           ,  -        .         .      ?  ?      1000

----------


## OLGALG

> -


      -    3-    ?

----------


## .

> ?


.

----------

> -    3-    ?


  2  2020.    ,        .

----------


## Puzik

> .


,          , 




> -    3-    ?

----------


## .

> ,          ,


   -?   ,    .    
          .

----------


## Puzik

?)
         ?

----------


## .

> ?)


  ,        ?



> ?


   ,

----------


## Puzik

> ,        ?
>    ,


      ... 

,       ,  .    ,    . ,     ?

----------


## Puzik

> ... 
> 
> ,       ,  .    ,    . ,     ?


,   .

        4- ((

----------

> ,   .
> 
>         4- ((


              .      .   -?     ?

----------


## olga-osina

> ?

----------

(.    ,   2020.,   50 000 .,    ""    2 ,   1000 .     .     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


     ?   //?

----------

!   2    .  3   72   ,  4 64... - - ?    ,    ,  ,      ...

----------

